# Balloon Panther



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 16, 2016)

I picked this up today at antique show lots of Pantina on this one but still a solid old bike


----------



## the tinker (Apr 16, 2016)

Should be posted under"Black Bikes Matter". Talk about a Black bomber...I like it!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 16, 2016)

Good ideal I'll do that later, curious what others would do as far as clean up


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 17, 2016)

Clean up? How bout grease the bearings and new tires.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 17, 2016)

Yea that's a given , was meaning leave it alone or clean rust best I can, I'm liking the rusty look as is


----------



## kos22us (Apr 17, 2016)

if it were mine i'd give it a complete overhaul not a resto but a thorough cleaning , but yea it looks cool like that too !


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 18, 2016)

That bike looks tough like an old butcher's bulldog. I love it. I'd clean it up a bit here and there over time. I love em like that.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 18, 2016)

Try cleaning those fender and rims (chrome) with some aluminum foil folded into a pad and work the pad back and forth over the chrome while holding it under some running water.  The chrome will have some shine to it but still retain some patina.


----------



## then8j (Apr 18, 2016)

You can just dip the chrome fenders and rims and tank into a bath of oxalic acid (wood bleach) from the hardware store, wipe them down with a towel and they could look shiny again without scrubbing.


----------



## Boris (Apr 18, 2016)

No parts to find (well just one), what a blessing. I love these Panthers, and I love to pick 'em up just like this. Congratulations!


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 19, 2016)

I was thinking that he could clean them up without removing them from the bike or taking the tires/tubes off.


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 19, 2016)

I would just clean all the race's, bearing's, chain, slap on a new set tire's and tube's and ride away with an ear to ear grin.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 22, 2016)

Embrace what it is - The chrome will never be deep shiny chrome - the patina tells the story of the bike - grease up the bearings - new tires - tubes & you'll be surprised @ the positive response from people - If you desire a cleaner version - buy a cleaner version - just my 2 cents - 

Below is my 1955 Red Phantom - embraced & ridden as found - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 24, 2016)

I found the correct light for it at Memoery Lane show , so that completes it .Going to leave it as it is I think , the look is really cool I think


----------

